

Sex, Drugs, and things you can't read about, for Australian instances of "You" - JacobAldridge
http://www.thepunch.com.au/articles/Sex-drugs-and-other-things-you-cant-read-about/

======
JacobAldridge
More back story and a discussion from HN on the topic yesterday -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=995977>

